# How to do driveways without a plow?



## mikeA (Aug 23, 2020)

The cost of a plow and depreciation and stress on my tundra just doesn't seem worth it. I'd probably have 10 driveways to do this winter. What's the most efficient way without a plow? 30" snowblower, push spreader for salt/sand and a shovel?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A tractor with a inverted blower 
And leave the truck in the garage..

Or a


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Start in the middle of the driveway and blow to each side, that way you don’t have to move the chute every time, or very minimally.

or go be a sidewalk sub contractor.


----------



## mikeA (Aug 23, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Start in the middle of the driveway and blow to each side, that way you don't have to move the chute every time, or very minimally.
> 
> or go be a sidewalk sub contractor.


How would one go about being a sidewalk subcontractor? Look on job websites? Call snow removal companies?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

mikeA said:


> How would one go about being a sidewalk subcontractor? Look on job websites? Call snow removal companies?


Yes, also look on Facebook, many companies post on their company page. 
You'll need Insurance that's lists snow as a line item, but you would need that even if you were doing driveways


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

mikeA said:


> How would one go about being a sidewalk subcontractor? Look on job websites? Call snow removal companies?


Make a thread on here saying you are willing to be a sidewalk sub in your area. Probably won't be hard to find work.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

mikeA said:


> The cost of a plow and depreciation and stress on my tundra just doesn't seem worth it. I'd probably have 10 driveways to do this winter. What's the most efficient way without a plow? 30" snowblower, push spreader for salt/sand and a shovel?


Do you already have the plow and have decided you don't think it's worth it anymore, or are you just in the process of making a decision on buying and putting a plow on it?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

seville009 said:


> Do you already have the plow and have decided you don't think it's worth it anymore, or are you just in the process of making a decision on buying and putting a plow on it?


Pretty sure it's the latter, he posted on lawnsiter earlier


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This time of year with a blade on a tractor...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

mikeA said:


> How would one go about being a sidewalk subcontractor? Look on job websites? Call snow removal companies?


Mike, Try these guys to get your foot in the door,/ learn, but lots of pros/cons. Located around the corner of my house. One of the biggest Snow Co's. around ? Good Luck
https://www.casesnow.com/


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

dont sub, offer to do sidewalks for them, everyone hurts for sidewalk techs, no cost to you, and a good learning tool


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

mikeA said:


> How would one go about being a sidewalk subcontractor? Look on job websites? Call snow removal companies?


Might be worth posting right on PS. 
If you were in my area, I'd be setting up an interview already. 
And yes, hit up some of your local snow companies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Start in the middle of the driveway and blow to each side, that way you don't have to move the chute every time, or very minimally.
> 
> or go be a sidewalk sub contractor.


What if there's a wall on one side of the driveway?

Or a house? Or a tall hedgerow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> This time of year with a blade on a tractor...
> 
> View attachment 205989


Take it to lawnsite fella...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if there's a wall on one side of the driveway?
> 
> Or a house? Or a tall hedgerow?


If he can't figure out what to do, he should probably just use a shovel


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if there's a wall on one side of the driveway?
> 
> Or a house? Or a tall hedgerow?


Aggressively trim the hedges back


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Back in the bronze age people used to shovel.

Me, I use cheaper trucks. You feel better hitting that grate at 4am...

Or that dent or something like that.

The only trucks I use are 6.0 2500hd Chevy's 2001-2006.
They take a BEATING.I tuned mine got transmission heat down and much better mpg messing with timing and throttle upshifts


----------

